# Yard Machine



## rbonie

Got a Yard machine from Home Depot
Had it about 4 months
SPECS:Model #: 13A1762F029
13.5 HP*/38" Lawn Tractor

All of a sudden it started dying out while cutting. Would choke down and stop. Now it won't run at top speed at all and when I engage PTO (blades) it shuts down. One mech said it might be safty switch but acts like gas flow issue.Drained fuel from tank and Carb but no help. Flutter valve,(part of the throtle aassembly) keeps moving up and down,(er in and out?? ) . Held throttle in to run up RPM manually and seemed to increase idle speed but when I engage blades it dies . Is there a needle valve I can get to and is there anyplace I can get a "Chiltons" like book on this thing. MNF web site useless as tits on a boar.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
TheOldMan


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

hey welcome to TF.

Hey sounds to me like a battery issue. Sometimes if your battery is not charged up enough, but enough to start it, your mower will shut off. The battery isnt supplying the pto solenoid with enough power to keep it engaged, so it shuts off. there is a reason for this, and i cant remember why it does this, i think it is a safety switch or something.


----------



## rbonie

> _Originally posted by HYDROGUARDIAN16 _
> *hey welcome to TF.
> 
> Hey sounds to me like a battery issue. Sometimes if your battery is not charged up enough, but enough to start it, your mower will shut off. The battery isnt supplying the pto solenoid with enough power to keep it engaged, so it shuts off. there is a reason for this, and i cant remember why it does this, i think it is a safety switch or something. *


Yeah but... The pto is manual big a## lever engages it. S'ides it's less than4 months old (least to me that is) ??
How to check it???


----------



## rbonie

> _Originally posted by rbonie _
> *Yeah but... The pto is manual big a## lever engages it. S'ides it's less than4 months old (least to me that is) ??
> How to check it??? *


OK Update;
Pulled the floa cleaned the needle valve(no visible crud)
Put a bigger fuel filter on. 
When you engage the PTO the engine is SUPPOSED to increase RPM.. Yes?? This one ain't doin that. Any ideas???


----------



## Hoyte_Clagwell

check your gas cap and see if it is venting properly and check the gas tank to see if there is any crud blocking the outlet. From your description it sounds like fuel starvation.


----------



## rbonie

> _Originally posted by Hoyte_Clagwell _
> *check your gas cap and see if it is venting properly and check the gas tank to see if there is any crud blocking the outlet. From your description it sounds like fuel starvation. *


Yeah S'what I thot also. took Tank off / cleaned/removed float area on carb checked needle valve ect. clean gas put BA fuel filter on...??? Won't do high speed idle and engaging pto (blade) it just dies.
Got manual from Tecumseh.. Says I have series 7 carb/ (no adjustments) not sure any more but still acts like fuel issue


----------



## Hoyte_Clagwell

One other thing to check is the intake manifold gasket. I have a rider that was not running correctly and acted like it was stopped up jets in the carb. After thouroughly cleaning the carburetor 3 times, I discovered the intake gasket was blown out. a new one(homemade) fixed the problem. I had earlier problems with one of the manifold bolts loosening up and causing similar symptoms. Loctite fixed that problem. I was just about to buy a new carburetor when I discovered that the gasket was blown out.


----------



## Pettus9467

Did you ever find a fix?I'm having the exact same problem.


----------



## Pettus9467

I had the same problem. Tried everything and then it turned put TP be an easy free fix. The battery cable was loose. I tightened it and it hasnt died since. 








rbonie said:


> Got a Yard machine from Home Depot
> Had it about 4 months
> SPECS:Model #: 13A1762F029
> 13.5 HP*/38" Lawn Tractor
> 
> All of a sudden it started dying out while cutting. Would choke down and stop. Now it won't run at top speed at all and when I engage PTO (blades) it shuts down. One mech said it might be safty switch but acts like gas flow issue.Drained fuel from tank and Carb but no help. Flutter valve,(part of the throtle aassembly) keeps moving up and down,(er in and out?? ) . Held throttle in to run up RPM manually and seemed to increase idle speed but when I engage blades it dies . Is there a needle valve I can get to and is there anyplace I can get a "Chiltons" like book on this thing. MNF web site useless as tits on a boar.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> TheOldMan


----------

